# Turners Magic



## Jarheaded (Jan 25, 2008)

I just found out about this stuff called Turners Magic. It has a sanding sealer, a semigloss, and a glos finish. Has anyone ever used it and if so, how is it? Would it be better for those that are CA/BLO finish challenged?
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Johnnie,  I think Turners magic is a friction polish. You might be better off using Enduro, which is a water based acrylic.  Only down side is the cure time. Other than that, it's almsot fool proof.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 26, 2008)

Turners magic is a lacquer based friction polish and is more durable than shellac based friction polishes.  However, it still does not come close to the durability of CA or some of the other finishes.  The gloss level also falls short of CA's gloss.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 27, 2008)

My order for it arrived and I used it to put a finish on a slimline. I found that since I used Padauk, I had to use 400 grit sandpaper with the sanding sealer to fill in all the little holes in the grain(same as I do with CA). The next step was the semi-gloss which was a breeze to do, and finally the high gloss was applied and it again was a breeze. I only put on one coat of each, but it was easy as could be and didn't get all over my fingers or burn me at all. It did mot give me the same polish of my 8 coat CA padauk pen, but it also only took me 2 minutes to do everything. I am going to make another one today and put several coats on and see what happens. So far, it may not have the CA gloss finish, but if you are CA challenged, then this is as easy as putting wax on a pen , maybe even easier and has a lot of potential. I gave the pen to my 11 year old son to use and abuse for a couple of weeks and then I will recheck the finish. If it holds up to his use and handleing, it will stand up to anything. Also, my buffer didn't remove the finish, so I am going to keep testing it and see if I can get it to look as deep as a CA finish. More to come as I learn more about it.


----------



## DragonMa15 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have never used Turners Magic, but I mixed up my own Lacquer based friction polish.  So far the finish has stood up to some abuse.  It has only been a few months though.  I look forward to your reports though.  I am new to pen turning and still struggle with a CA finish.

-Gregg


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 27, 2008)

Who sells Turners Magic? I'd like to read a little about it.


----------



## loglugger (Jan 27, 2008)

I use turners magic some times and it holds up better than most friction polishs. A couple coats of sealer a two or more coates gloss toped of with some Ren wax. Workes good for me.
Bob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> Who sells Turners Magic? I'd like to read a little about it.



"Google will retrieve some things you won't believe" (with apologies to Bob and Tom)

http://www.woodwriteltd.com/turnmagi.htm


----------



## loglugger (Jan 28, 2008)

Well most plastics wear pretty good. 
Bob


----------



## loglugger (Jan 28, 2008)

TURNER'S MAGIC
LACQUER-BASED FRICTION DRYING POLISHES
WoodWrite, Ltd. offers two polishes which are durable enough to be used on a bar top and contain no tung or linseed oil, alcohol, or shellac. CN-16 Semi-Gloss and CN-17 Super Gloss are carefully formulated blends of several inert polymers with a base of lacquer thinner. 
Many of you have inquired whether Turnerâ€™s Magicâ„¢ finishes are safe for use with food and drink. The answer is YES, definitely! Although you wouldnâ€™t want to use the CN-11 Sealer by itself, CN-16 and CN-17 dry to a non-toxic finish, 


This is off of woodwriteltd.com you tell me what it is. I do know that it holds up pretty good what ever it is.
Bob


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Bob, This stuff is doing what it says it would do so far. I made a pen tonoght and it was coated with several coats of CN-11. I let it sit while I had dinner and then proceeded to put on another 10 coats, 4 of CN-16 and 6 of CN-17. They dry instantly so there is no time to sit and wait for it. I was able to put on all the coats in less then 10 minutes and had a finish that would be comparable to a CA finish with 1/10 the time involved. The stuff is fool-proof as far as I see, if you follow the directions. The only drawback that I have is I was sitting in the shop with all the filters off and started to get a headache. I noticed an odor that was coming from the garbage where I threw the rags out. I took the bag out to the dumpster and the problem was solved. I will be using a water disposal container from now on. I like the stuff and it is so much easier than CA/ BLO finishes. I will know about the durability when my kids bring back the pens and pencils that they are carrying with them to school and I have a pen in my pocket getting abused. Time will tell.
Johnnie


----------



## loglugger (Jan 28, 2008)

Good job, let us know how it holds up for you over the long haul.
Bob


----------



## Tanner (Jan 29, 2008)

I almost bought some last week when I read about it somewhere else.  I'll have to keep an eye on this to see if it holds up.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 28, 2008)

Update: It has been 1 month of use by an 11 year old boy that is known for being rough on things(I don't know where he gets it) and the finish looks the same as it did when I first put it on. It is not the thick finish that the CA is, but it holds up well and I am going to use it on the pens that are going to actually be used a lot. The most amazing thing about this is that nothing has been lost. I am putting only 2 coats now of each type on and am getting a great finish.


----------



## loglugger (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds good Johnnie, thanks for the feed back.
Bob


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 29, 2008)

"You might be better off using Enduro, which is a water based acrylic"

I thought it was polyurethane.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep, you have many options of what you may choose to use. Olivier, have you tried this stuff? I spend a good amount of time trying every possible option for a woodworking store near me. I have tried a ton of finishes and usually won't waste my time posting if they are junk or I will just state that they are garbage. This stuff is pretty good for what it is. I will call it as I see it, this stuff held up well over a 1 month period with some rough kids. Try it yourself or don't, it's all the same to me.


----------



## walliwood (Mar 9, 2008)

I am new to turning. Also new to penturners.org. I've made a few pens and tried a couple different finishes. Is clear polyurethane a good finish on pens? I've never tried the CA. I guess you could say I've started from scratch with very basic knowledge.


----------



## loglugger (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard Walliwood, some have had success with polyurethane but most think it takes to long to dry. These turners are in a big hurry to get to thier next pen. 
Bob


----------



## walliwood (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds good Loglugger! Thanks for the info. I'll keep experimenting as I go and I'm sure I'll learn something new every time.


----------



## RandalG (Mar 21, 2008)

So now that's it's been a few more weeks, any reports?  Good, bad, so-so?


----------



## monkeynutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Tried Turner's Magic on some rather grainy purpleheart.  Used sealer, about 9 coats of satin, and 2 of gloss.  Finish is nice, but the satin did not build up as they claim, so the grain texture comes through the finish.  Two coats of CA would have easily leveled the surface.


----------



## loglugger (Mar 23, 2008)

Use the sealer to fill and sand untill it is smooth.
Bob


----------



## monkeynutz (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> 
> Use the sealer to fill and sand untill it is smooth.
> Bob


Thanks, Bob.  Will try that.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 24, 2008)

The pens that were finished with the Turners Magic are still holding up well with the kids abusing them. There is a large scratch in one pen, but I think it would have been scratched if it was powdercoated. I am carrying one now and my favorite thing is to throw it to someone when they arent ready and watching their face when it hits the ground....LOL   I like to mess with them if they can't catch it. I am still happy with it and will continue to use it on most of my pens, but I do use CA on anything that I want to make sure it won't crack. I wil keep watch on the pens and see how they continue to hold up.

Monkeysnuts, try and sand it to at least 400 grit and then seal it twice, now repeat the sanding and sealing and it should work better for you. Try to use a few less coats of satin, and maybe a few more coats of gloss if you want a good shine.


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 24, 2008)

"Olivier, have you tried this stuff?"

No, I've tried the Hut and the Behlen friction polish. The later worked better for me but it wasn't close to what you're describing. That sounds pretty good for a 2 minute-finish!!!


----------

